# olde tyme bulldog



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

just took a few pics of my old tyme bulldog pup so thought id show him off hes 6.5 months old meet winston


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)




----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)




----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

he is stunning :flrt::flrt:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Hes a real chunky monkey:flrt: Can I ask why his front leg has been shaved?


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

yeh hes been to the vets hes gota cough and it just doesnt seem to go away so he had sum tests done results bk 2mora.
he weights 22kilos so hes gonna be chuncky,thanks for the complaiments


----------



## allymac (Mar 6, 2009)

wow he's stunning....being nosey but how much do these go for now?? :lol2:


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

i dont no they seem to vary massively ive seem them start at £400 and go up to £3500 it depends what type u get the gargoyle bloodlines which have just been imported over and are 3000 each and so and the alpha blue bloods are 3500 each dorset olde tymes seem to go for 1000 winston was 700 i think
winston looks exactly like a gargoyle bulldog gotta say credit to millenium bulldogs for producing such a stunning pup im so happy with him, all id say if buying one be careful as they seem to vary massively unless u stick to a specific type like,gargoyle,dorset, and mullets victorian bulldogs.


----------



## rach666 (Dec 12, 2006)

hes lovely,shame some numpty's want to cross em with staffies:whistling2:
only joking mate hes gorge:lol2:


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

im not evan gonna breed from him,cheers


----------



## jimmyv (Jan 9, 2010)

lol yes m8 ur doing a good job with him
to see many more like him go to
http://www.milleniumbulldogs.co.uk/


----------



## puppyluv774 (Dec 26, 2009)

He is beautiful, my uncle used to have one. Looked a bit different to yours because my uncles was older. Can i ask,Wot is his name?:flrt:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

jaykickboxer said:


> just took a few pics of my old tyme bulldog pup so thought id show him off hes 6.5 months old *meet winston*
> 
> image





puppyluv774 said:


> He is beautiful, my uncle used to have one. Looked a bit different to yours because my uncles was older. Can i ask,*Wot is his name?*:flrt:


:whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

puppyluv774 said:


> He is beautiful, my uncle used to have one. Looked a bit different to yours because my uncles was older. Can i ask,Wot is his name?:flrt:


 
just took a few pics of my old tyme bulldog pup so thought id show him off hes 6.5 months old meet *winston*


there ya go :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Emmaj said:


> just took a few pics of my old tyme bulldog pup so thought id show him off hes 6.5 months old meet *winston*
> 
> 
> there ya go :2thumb:


 
I beat you to it:Na_Na_Na_Na: 
:lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

i just wanted to be a copy cat :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

U both beat me.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

nice dog mate, I do quite like these, dont know much about them though.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

jaykickboxer said:


> U both beat me.


 
yups :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:

though im sure we could do with some more pics of your handsome boy on here :whistling2::2thumb:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

An even better idea, you could give him to me:whistling2::flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

there a reinactment of the original bulldog from the 18 hundreds Suppose to Be Healthier, fitter more agile and be less prone to tge things the british buldogs are there similar looking with a longer muzzle for better breathing and taller he should be about 19 inch to tge shoulder and about 70 pounds in weight. He's a real carector realy friendly and lazy although he's capable of hrs of energy, occasionaly google Dorset olde tyme bulldog if u want more info mate.


----------



## snakewhisperer (Nov 13, 2009)

He looks like a real character! I reckon he'll be a constant source of entertainment for you:lol2: :2thumb: :no1:


----------



## jimmyv (Jan 9, 2010)

heres a pic of 1 of my best old tymes walter see him and many more at
MilleniumBulldogs - Home


----------



## sarahc (Jan 7, 2009)

*healthier bulldog?*



jimmyv said:


> heres a pic of 1 of my best old tymes walter see him and many more at
> MilleniumBulldogs - Home
> 
> image


I love all these dogs but just as an observation his face is as flat and his tail as short as a regular bulldog.He has longer legs but other than that it's hard to see any particular trait that would make him healthier.If it's the flat bulldog faces that appeal and its these features that are popular won't the breed be affected by the same issues.I'm not critisising,I have flat faced dogs and wouldn't have any problem buying a bulldog,just interested in whether they are really being bred to be healthier?Or is it just something people say?


----------



## jimmyv (Jan 9, 2010)

walter is alot fitter then a british m8 will walk 3 or 4 miles no probs i can see wat ur saying but u will not find a british as fit as him so i can see it bettering the breed myself


----------



## Berber King (Dec 29, 2007)

Thats a sweeping statement.My british will run for miles,i have to restrict how far he will go as hes still a pup.He has no breathing difficulties or health problems.Theres a place for all the various bulldog types,but not for the uninformed to make statements about the breed as a whole.


----------



## jimmyv (Jan 9, 2010)

sorry m8 but when i say about a british im talking about the show type as evry body nos and yes i no these sum fit bulldogs about but i just seem 2 think walter is a better n fitter type can we see a pic of ur pup m8


----------



## sarahc (Jan 7, 2009)

*bulldog health*



jimmyv said:


> sorry m8 but when i say about a british im talking about the show type as evry body nos and yes i no these sum fit bulldogs about but i just seem 2 think walter is a better n fitter type can we see a pic of ur pup m8


All flat faced dogs are compromised to a degree but that doesn't mean they can't have a good life.Enjoy

YouTube - Harley the English Bulldog in Agility

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RSDDVGRyCIA


----------



## Berber King (Dec 29, 2007)

YouTube - Hillplace Bulldogs do the Mambo No.5


----------



## Callia (Aug 8, 2009)

He is adorable, bless him. I hope his tests come back ok.



jaykickboxer said:


> i dont no they seem to vary massively ive seem them start at £400 and go up to £3500 it depends what type u get the gargoyle bloodlines which have just been imported over and are 3000 each and so and the alpha blue bloods are 3500 each dorset olde tymes seem to go for 1000 winston was 700 i think


Anyone paying £3500 for an Alapaha Blue Blood Bulldog puppy is being SERIOUSLY conned :gasp:
Puppies from registered well bred litters are available in the UK from £1200 up to £2000 for the right homes :2thumb:


----------



## jimmyv (Jan 9, 2010)

any1 paying 3,500 for a dog is being conned no matter wat the breed


----------



## Callia (Aug 8, 2009)

jimmyv said:


> any1 paying 3,500 for a dog is being conned no matter wat the breed


Quite probably :lol2::2thumb:


----------



## My plague (Aug 15, 2009)

He looks brilliant!!
And I though my dog was fat at 10kg well she's a bit over wieght but, 22kg :lol2:


----------



## sugaseanreuben (May 20, 2010)

*He is gorgeous mate...*

I was the guy who bred his dad Maximus. I for one would be interested in putting him over one of my bitches in the future. You shouldn't rule out breeding him, let him grow a little bit more and see his full potential first. You have done an amazing job with him, well done.


----------



## Nebbz (Jan 27, 2008)

jimmyv said:


> heres a pic of 1 of my best old tymes walter see him and many more at
> MilleniumBulldogs - Home
> 
> image



sorry but what a stupid bloody stance to put a dog in! looks like its strangled! :lol2:


----------



## sugaseanreuben (May 20, 2010)

Don't think he stacked him liked that on purpose. The dog when asked to stack will stack himself, and a few pics were took of him. Have a look at his site, and see Walter, or better yet, phone the man up. He has some amazing dogs. You'll find his details on Millenium Bulldogs. Or my site Home, still in the middle of finishing it, have an old one too Somerset Old Tyme Bulldogs Breeder South Wales. There are lots of "alternative" bulldogs out there, and a hell of a lot of breeders now a days, it's always good to shop around when buying a friend for the next 15 years, you definately landed on your feet with Winston...


----------



## craigd (Jan 9, 2008)

nice bully pal, have one my self he is 4 soon and ways in now at a midges under 7 stone, hes a reall big fella now.

gota get some more recent pics of him the ones in my album are taken a while ago.

they are cracking dogs love em to bits


----------



## oldtyme bulldog (Feb 4, 2011)

have u still got him mate


----------



## Dirtyred bulldog (Oct 22, 2013)

Nice I know millennium bulldog I was at his show  
I own a oldie and a Classic American bulldog .nice dog m8


----------



## Ryanbrown89 (Aug 10, 2013)

Why are some old English bulldogs 3500 when they ent a kc registered or full breed I really like the old English bulldogs myself but can't understand why some old English dogs go for upto 3500?????????? Someone please help


----------

